# πολυμεσικός, πολυμεσική, πολυμεσικό = multimedia (adj.) <information technology>



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2011)

Πριν από κοντά δυο χρόνια μιλούσαμε για υπηρεσίες πολυμεσικής πληροφόρησης, αλλά νήμα για τη λέξη δεν είχαμε κάνει μέχρι τώρα. :)

Γνωρίζουμε ότι η λέξη _*multimedia*_ έχει ενταχθεί στα ελληνικά ως _μουλτιμίντια_ — και, όχι, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το πώς προφέρεται ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα λατινικά.  Το ουσιαστικό _μουλτιμίντια_, πέρα από το ότι έχει μεταγραφεί, έχει επίσης ελληνοποιηθεί*·* τα _μουλτιμίντια_ λοιπόν τα ονομάζουμε και *πολυμέσα* (τώρα κάτι σας είπα, θα μου πείτε).

Τέλος πάντων, για τον σχηματισμό τού αντίστοιχου όρου για το επίθετο *multimedia* χρησιμοποιήθηκε το παραγωγικό επίθημα -_ικός_, κι έτσι προέκυψε το *πολυμεσικός*, μια λέξη ιδιαίτερα χρηστική, πολύπλευρη και πρακτική απ' ό,τι φαίνεται: Ο όρος ήδη περιλαμβάνεται κανονικά στη βάση τού Teleterm (χρησιμοποιείται σε 204 λήμματα σήμερα) και στην ΙΑΤΕ (όπου χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει τα επίθετα _multimedia_, αλλά και τα _multimodal_ <humanities> και _intermodal _<logistics, transport>, για τα οποία όμως θα χρειαστεί να κάνουμε ξεχωριστό σημείωμα).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2011)

*υπερμεσικός, υπερμεσική, υπερμεσικό = hypermedia (adj.) <information technology>*

Όταν μας προέκυψε η λέξη _*hypermedia*_, είχαμε ήδη σχηματίσει τον αμιγώς ελληνικό όρο _πολυμέσα_ για το _multimedia_ — κι έτσι ήταν πολύ εύκολο το να σχηματιστεί κατ' αναλογία ο όρος *υπερμέσα*.

Έτσι λοιπόν κι εδώ, για το επίθετο *hypermedia *έχουμε το επίθετο *υπερμεσικός*, μια λέξη που ακολουθεί τα χνάρια του _πολυμεσικού_: Ο όρος ήδη περιλαμβάνεται κανονικά στη βάση τού Teleterm (χρησιμοποιείται σε 39 λήμματα σήμερα) και στην ΙΑΤΕ. Σε καλή μεριά!


----------



## antongoun (Jan 25, 2020)

Καλημέρα σε όλους, 

Και πώς θα λέγαμε το "cross-media"; 

involving more than one form of public communication:

_Their advertising campaign includes *cross-media* coverage on television, radio, newspapers, and the internet._

Διαμεσικός; (δεν με ενθουσιάζει, μάλλον επειδή δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι αμέσως τι σημαίνει, έξω από κάποιο συγκείμενο, δηλαδή).
Περιφραστικά; (σε/με διάφορα/ποικίλα μέσα; )


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 25, 2020)

Αν θέλουμε να το πούμε απλά και κατανοητά, _περιλαμβάνει συνδυαστική χρήση πολλών μέσων: τηλεόρασης, ραδιοφώνου..._

Αν πρέπει να κάνουμε εντύπωση, _προσφέρει κάλυψη σε ένα ευρύ φάσμα ΜΜΕ με τη χρήση τηλεόρασης, ραδιοφώνου_...

Ο διαμεσικός μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί για transmedia (όπως διαμεσική αφήγηση).


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2020)

Να μη σου τύχουν μαζί όλα αυτά. Πώς π.χ. κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σε _transmedial_ και _intermedial_;

In her theory, the concept of transmediality is differentiated from the two opposing concepts of intramediality and intermediality. She defines intramediality as the quality of phenomena which occur only within one medium, while intermediality describes the quality of phenomena which can move in between two or more media, that is, which transgress media boundaries. The important distinction between *intermedial* and *transmedial* phenomena is that an intermedial phenomenon has a clear origin medium, while a transmedial phenomenon does not, it is non-media specific.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmediality

Αν πάντως πρέπει να αποδώσεις πολλές φορές το _cross-media_ στο ίδιο κείμενο, θα πρότεινα να έβαζες σε παρένθεση ένα _διαμεσικός_ μετά το μακρινάρι και στο εξής να χρησιμοποιείς το _διαμεσικός_.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 25, 2020)

Στο δικό μου συγκείμενο είναι επίθετο σε καλλιτεχνικές "εγκαταστάσεις", (ευτυχώς) μία φορά.

_X's photographic practice is inclusive of interdisciplinary cross-media installations, [...]_

Μάλλον κάπως έτσι: "Η φωτογραφική πρακτική της Χ περιλαμβάνει διεπιστημονικές εγκαταστάσεις με τη συνδυαστική χρήση πολλών μέσων..."

Αλλά και πάλι, το "μέσων" δε φαίνεται απαραίτητα ότι είναι "media"... 

(Και γενικά όλη αυτή η φράση δε μου αρέσει.  )


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2020)

Αναρωτιέμαι, αν γράψεις «διεπιστημονικές πολυμεσικές εγκαταστάσεις», θα καταλάβουν οι αναγνώστες κάτι διαφορετικό;


----------



## antongoun (Jan 26, 2020)

Κι εγώ αυτό αναρωτιόμουν, πόσο διαφέρει πραγματικά το cross-media από το multimedia...

Ωραία λύση κι αυτή, αλλά παρέδωσα χτες το βράδυ. Τελικά έγραψα "διεπιστημονικές εγκαταστάσεις με τη συνδυαστική χρήση των media...", με την επισήμανση στον πελάτη να ελέγξουν ότι ανταποκρίνεται στις δημιουργίες της φωτογράφου, και ως προς το "διεπιστημονικός" και ως προς το "cross-media". 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις καλές ιδέες.


----------

